
Analyzing Your Google Search History with Rakam - nurkhz
https://blog.rakam.io/analyzing-your-google-search-history-with-rakam-cee5acf80be9#.ve4wiuei1
======
tantalor
The knowledge graph API might be a better choice than Trends:

[https://developers.google.com/knowledge-
graph/reference/rest...](https://developers.google.com/knowledge-
graph/reference/rest/v1/)

Example response for [Taylor Swift],

    
    
      {
        "@id": "kg:/m/0dl567",
        "name": "Taylor Swift",
        "@type": ["Thing", "Person"],
        // etc.
      }
    

That's the same "mid" as Trends uses.

~~~
buremba
It makes sense. I didn't about that API, thanks!

------
sercanlir
Legit topic. Can you share some of the results or outcomes I can find out?

------
popey456963
I can't seem to get this to work, for I can't seem to create a project on
this? Chrome Stable, not the most unusual browser in the world, I get:

[https://puu.sh/uifWD/fecb51d0f4.gif](https://puu.sh/uifWD/fecb51d0f4.gif)

~~~
buremba
It looks like once you entered an invalid project name, the form doesn't
accept a valid name. I fixed the issue and updated the app, thanks for
reporting the bug. Nice humor BTW! :)

------
nurkhz
Thank you for info. That seems good point and already shared with the guy who
wrote article :)

------
dmd
I'd love to see what this actually does/looks like before trying it.

~~~
nurkhz
we'll have a live version soon. will keep you posted!

------
jakeywankenobi
Interesting. Have you thought about any practical applications for something
like this?

~~~
nurkhz
for instance you might get what you've been searcing for last decade.

from my side i've searched a lot of song - song lyrics :) it's a good to know
understand what you searched. what do you interest in order to understand
yourself it's a good point. end of the day google is middle of our lives. isnt
it?

~~~
jakeywankenobi
Yeah totally, I think that's an interesting thing to know. I guess my
underlying question was: how might this be turned into a product?

~~~
nurkhz
actually it's just a interesting point about our product. what we tried to say
and share is that actually rakam is great product to analyze everything and
flexible.

do you have alternative suggestions?

------
sadeceka
seems really cool doc, thanks for that. it's a different way to look
historical data on google.

~~~
nurkhz
thank you! ^^

